# mv Golden Comet



## BosunsMate (May 9, 2011)

In 1964, I sailed on a ship named mv Golden Comet for two weeks. I think she was managed by Ropners. According to the stamp in my Discharge Book she was registered in Guernsey with Official Number 300575.

I would like to obtain a photograph of the ship and would be pleased to have help with this quest.


----------



## jamesgpobog (Feb 18, 2012)

BosunsMate said:


> In 1964, I sailed on a ship named mv Golden Comet for two weeks. I think she was managed by Ropners. According to the stamp in my Discharge Book she was registered in Guernsey with Official Number 300575.
> 
> I would like to obtain a photograph of the ship and would be pleased to have help with this quest.


Not sure if this is what you want to see, but here...


http://www.wrecksite.eu/wreck.aspx?164885


----------

